# drinking and dp/dr again



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Do you guys feel bad the day after you drink alcohol? Is it worse depending on how many drinks you have? I would assume it is. Also, how do you lessen the crappy way you feel the day after drinking? Do you guys have any techniques you use?

Is this dp worsening just another case of us feeling slightly bad and overanalyzing it and blowing it out of proportion to the point where we are actually making our anxiety worse the next day?


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

While i'm drinking I usually feel much better, cause the anxiety wears off, but yeah, the next day is worse in terms of DP, but still not so bad to make me stop drinking totally. When I come home from the pub on friday nights or saturday mornings I try to drink at least a half a litre of water and take Vitamins C and B, the hangover next day is not so severe if I do this.....


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't find it affects dp in any way actually. It just makes me feel exhausted and a bit depressed. Like frony said, drink lots of water and have vitamins, also eating helps. I'd recomend 2 litres though. 
I do tend to have some trouble when I become introspective when I am drunk. This can lead to a miserable drunk feeling, where you don't have the power you would if you were sober, to deal with it. All in all, alchhol is ok though, don't worry so much.
I recall you saying you don't drink at all.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm trying to wean myself back into drinking. It's a social thing unfortunately. I'm in grad school and I always joke about how they love to give MBA's an open bar. Every social thing we have for this club I'm in revolves around drinking. And its hard sitting in a bar or club and everyone else is progressively getting drunker and having more fun and I'm just sober.

The thing is, even before my panic attacks and dp started I was never real big on drinking. I would get drunk of course randomly but I always preferred pot because my stomach doesn't handle alcohol well. I don't know. It just sucks.


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Axel19 said:


> I'd recomend 2 litres though.


Yeah, the more the better, but if I drank 2 litres after I come back home, and then go off to sleep, it would mean waking up again in an hour or so, because I would desperately need to go to the bathroom...


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i love drinking! :wink: ....it seems to help unless my dp/dr is extremely bad...then it makes it worse.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Drinking itself _tends_ to make me feel better but if i drink too much (and especially if i mix my drinks- which i often do) i get truly awful hangovers. Some of them have been life changing experiences (with unrivalled levels of existential angst, doubt, fear, horror, disgust at everything- etc)

On other hand drink lots of water before and after sleep, eat lots of fruit in the morning and i feel basically ok.


----------

